# My flash website won't play on mobile devices!



## machadiel (May 23, 2008)

Hi,
I am building my website on Flash but it won't open on any mobile devices. Is there a free or inexpensive autodetector that can automatically redirect the browser to a text-only webpage?


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

You can detect the user agent with most dynamic langauges (here is an example in PHP) and redirect based on mobile browsers.


----------



## qwertydesign (Nov 19, 2008)

you can use handsetdetection.com to do this.


----------



## davemanjra (Nov 30, 2009)

has anyone found any solutions to this yet? our client's flash sites are not compatible with most cell phones built in browsers


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Hello, davmanjra.

Please don't dredge up old threads. If you are still experiencing problems, please post a new thread. This thread is now closed to new replies.

Thank you.


----------

